# Problems Downloading Tax Forms?



## Meko (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been trying since February 1st to download my tax forms. The circle just spins for hours. I contacted Uber but nobody seems to be helping. Is anyone else having the problem or know ways to fix?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Same here, emailed Uber and no response.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

krazo said:


> Me too!


Same here


----------



## Drive4Peanuts (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone have any updates mine says: Document generating, check back later.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

I had the same problem. It was internet explorer. 

Open Uber with Firefox or Chrome. I used Firefox and it popped right up.


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Godric said:


> I had the same problem. It was internet explorer.
> 
> Open Uber with Firefox or Chrome. I used Firefox and it popped right up.


That did the trick. I had tried using Microsoft Edge and a Google Android device and an Amazon Android device. It worked in Chrome.


----------

